# planting poplar plains cottonwood



## ex400ponch (Jun 2, 2013)

hi, could anybody give me some instructions on how to plant cottonwoods? i would like to try with cuttings. any help would be great. thanks


----------



## treemandan (Jun 5, 2013)

If you plant cottonwoods you'll be making a lot of work for somebody so I guess that is good. You can air layer, layer or cut and plant with hormone. All these techniques work depending on how well you perform. I would think cottonwood should be an easy specimen to work with.


----------



## PJM (Jun 10, 2013)

Is the area to be planted stream-side or riparian? On drier sites you may want to root the cuttings before out planting them. For riparian areas where moisture will be available, cuttings alone can work well.

Typically cuttings are taken in late winter, so you may want to wait to do this. You'll want to start with 1 year old stem growth (older material will not be as vigorous) for your cuttings. The straighter the better. Make sure the cuttings each have at least 3 viable buds but don't use end buds. Diameters shoudl be about 1/2 inch. You can use long lengths of about 3 feet if the soils will allow you to push the cutting down that far. You can plant the same day as you make the cuttings. Push each cutting into the ground as deep as possible, leaving only the upper most bud above ground. If you can't plant right away, use cold storage and then plant them early spring. Treatments with indolebutyric acid can improve rooting.

If you want to root them first try a medium of peat - perlite - vermiculite.


----------



## ex400ponch (Jun 20, 2013)

*poplar cottonwood cuttings*

thanks! i live in a riparian area. what procedures are involved with rooting the cuttings?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 20, 2013)

If I had the ability I'd cut down every frigging Cottonwood in the whole town.

I hate when the bloom and the white floaties travel everywhere. It gets bad enough here that it looks like it's snow and it will get 1-2" thick in my back yard


----------



## ex400ponch (Jun 25, 2013)

i've heard that male cottonwoods don't have the fluff. i think i have found one or two in my town. so i wanted to take some cuttings from that tree.


----------

